# Pond fish question.



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Alright! I am working on a golfcourse (thats what I do.. ) and we just built a man made creek that has a liner in it, just like a pond liner. Well it is tied into a canel that gets its water from a river up north. The canel owners put fish in it to keep the canel some what clean and to kill of any mesquito larava that may grow. 

Anyways, I am seeing alot of cool and colorful kios and possibly some type of goldfish. I was wondering, would I be able to catch a few of those fish, grab some of the same water they are in and keep them in a tank? I know how to handle a freshwater tank, but not sure if this canel water would need to meet the same levels as my freshwater?

I'm not really going to do it. I'm just curious.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I dunno much but I really think kois need more care... so...


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

?? No one else have any idea?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Koi and common Goldfish should really be kept in a pond because they get to be very big common goldfish can reach 12 " or better and Koi get bigger than that. If they were young you could probally get away with having them in a tank for a while but eventually you would have to move them into a pond or back to the cannel. How big is the tank you would be putting them in?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Niki2105 said:


> Koi and common Goldfish should really be kept in a pond because they get to be very big common goldfish can reach 12 " or better and Koi get bigger than that. If they were young you could probally get away with having them in a tank for a while but eventually you would have to move them into a pond or back to the cannel. How big is the tank you would be putting them in?


Well, if I were to do it, that woul dbe my plan. To keep tem in a nice sized tank and the a pond. They were only about 3 to 4 inches, so they are not to big now.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

They aint too big and as long as you have a fairly big aquarium and dont get too many they should be fine. Just make sure you put them in a big pond or even back into the cannel when they get bigger. Goldfish and Koi are beautiful animals and will grow very big if kept in the right conditions. If you use the water from the cannel you should do small water changes every 3 - 4 days to introduce them to your water, IMO goldfish are pretty hardy fish and can survive pretty poor conditions.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok, not sure if there is any gold fish, I'm not really sure what type of fish they are.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Either way, if they resemble goldfish, they are some kind of domesticated carp, and are therefore relatively similar.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There should be no issues with the water if you pull them from the stream and put them even in your own backyard pond.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Koi and goldfish are very hardy fish, I would think that if you keep up you tank that the water in there should be cleaner than the canal. On the other hand they might not respond well to the captivity. I had 10 koi that were shipped from NY the St. Louis. They were in a cooler for 48 hours before I was able to place them in a 2500 gallon 6 tiered waterfall/pond. (landscape job that I was on, wish it was mine) They came back beautifully and have grown a-lot in the 2 months they have been in there. I would only put them into a tank if it were 75 gal. or bigger, they grow fast if conditions warrant it.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Except for the fact that if it is tied to a natural water source what the owners are doing is completely illegal and irresponsible. Providing of course they really are koi/goldfish. Get him to stock it with natives or something before fish and game busts him with the biggest fine he's ever seen. and then tell him you'll take his fish he previously stocked off his hands


----------

